# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Φροντίδα εκπαίδευση και πιάσιμο καναρινιού!

## bilisios

παιδιά μου φέραν ένα καναρίνι και από ότι μου είπαν γεννίθηκε η ιούνιο η ιούλιο(δεν θυμάμαι)έχετε να μου δώσετε κάποιες συμβουλές σχετικά με την φροντίδα του,επίσης αν από ότι άκουσα πρέπει κάποτε να καθαρίσω το κλουβί οπότε θα χρειαστεί να το βγάλω από μέσα και θα χρειαστεί και κάποτε να του κόψω τα νύχια θα ήθελα να μου πείτε πως πρέπει να το πιάσω γιατί εγώ για δοκιμή που το έκανα όλο έφευγε εδώ και εκεί και ήταν αδύνατο να το πιάσω επίσης πότε και πως να του κόψω τα νύχια και τέλος πως να το εκπαιδεύσω για να κελαηδά καθώς τώρα βγάζει μόνο μια φωνή!
αυτά τα λίγα,ευχαριστώ!

----------


## lagreco69

Βασιλη καλως το δεχτηκες!!! 

Τα καναρινια συνηθως δεν τα αφηνουμε ελευθερα και ειδικα τα καναρινια που δεν μας γνωριζουν καθολου. 

Εαν θελεις να το αφηνεις καποιες φορες ελευθερο στο δωματιο για να ξεμουδιαζει, θα πρεπει πρωτα.. 

Να μπορεις να βαζεις το χερι σου μεσα στο κλουβι π.χ να του αλλαξεις τροφη και αυτο να στεκεται αταραχο και να σε κοιταζει, η και να σε αφηνει να το αγγιξεις. 

Μεχρι να καταφερεις το παραπανω, μην το βγαλεις ξανα απο το κλουβι του, γιατι εαν θα το κυνηγας καθε φορα για να το πιασεις, εκτος απο τον πιθανο και ισως θανασιμο τραυματισμο του καποια στιγμη δεν θα αντεξει η καρδουλα του απο το σοκ και ειναι κριμα. 

Καθαριοτητα. 

Το κλουβι θα πρεπει να το καθαριζεις τουλαχιστον μια φορα την εβδομαδα, θα πρεπει να καθαριζεις τον πατο του και την σχαρα του. τις πατηθρες του (μην βαλεις πλαστικες) ανα δυο ημερες, την ταιστρα (καθημερινα) με λιγο ξυδι και μετα πολυ καλο σκουπισμα με χαρτι. την ποτιστρα του με ενα σφουγγαρι πιατων (το μαλακο κομματι του) που θα εχεις μονο για αυτην την χρηση, επισης και αυτην καθημερινα. 

Γενικο καθαρισμα. 

Μια φορα τον μηνα, θα βαζεις το καναρινακι σου σε ενα αλλο κλουβι με την μεθοδο (πορτα-πορτα) και θα κανεις γενικο καθαρισμο στο μονιμο κλουβι και στα εξαρτηματα του με χλυαρο νερο και χλωρινη η dettol, δοσολογια 1/10. 

Για την εκπαιδευση μπορεις να ψαξεις για καποιο site καναρινιων και να βρεις εκει σχετικα mp3s η videos. 

Νυχια. 

Μπορουμε να κοψουμε τα νυχακια του πτηνου μας με εναν απλο μικρο νυχοκοπτη τον οποιο εχουμε απολυμανει πρωτα, με λιγο οινοπνευμα. προσεχουμε πολυ!! στο πως θα το πιασουμε, ωστε να εχει χωρο ο θωρακας του και να μπορει να αναπνεει! η παρακατω φωτογραφια, δειχνει τον τροπο. 

Καλυτερα θα ηταν να γινει με την βοηθεια δευτερου ατομου! ωστε ο ενας να κραταει το πτηνο και ο αλλος να κοβει τα νυχακια του. επισης μεγαλη προσοχη!! στην κοκκινη φλεβιτσα του, θα πρεπει να κοπει το νυχι μισο εκατοστο πιο κατω απο αυτην. 

Σε περιπτωση αιμοραγιας! (οχι πανικος) για αυτες τις περιπτωσεις, καλο θα ειναι να υπαρχει στο φαρμακειο των πτηνων μας παντα αιμοστατικο σπρευ. εαν ομως οχι, το κορν φλαουρ η και η πουδρα μπορουν να βοηθησουν στο να σταματησει η αιμοραγια. 





Μερικα χρησιμα αρθρα. 

(1) Μείγματα Σπόρων για Καναρίνια
(2) Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης
(3) Οι σπόροι στη διατροφή του καναρινιού
(4) Υπόστρωμα υγιεινής κλουβιού καναρινιού
(5) Μπάνιο και υγιεινή στα καναρίνια
(6) Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής
(7) Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας
(8) Η χρήση του μηλόξυδου στα πτηνά
(9) Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή
(10) Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
(11) Κόκκαλο σουπιάς
(12) Πατήθρες, φτιάξε τις μόνος σου
(13) Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή
(14) Γύρη: ένα ιδανικό συμπλήρωμα για τα πουλιά μας (bee pollen for birds)

----------


## bilisios

> Μια φορα τον μηνα, θα βαζεις το καναρινακι σου σε ενα αλλο κλουβι με την μεθοδο (πορτα-πορτα) 
> 
> προσεχουμε πολυ!! στο πως θα το πιασουμε, ωστε να εχει χωρο ο θωρακας του και να μπορει να αναπνεει!


ποια είναι η μέθοδος πόρτα πόρτα και όταν είναι να κόψω τα νύχια του με ποιον τρόπο θα το πιάσω πρώτα δηλαδή βάζω απλά μέσα το χέρι και το αρπάζω;γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ έτσι!και τέλος με ποιον τρόπο θα καταλάβω πότε χρειάζεται να κοπούν τα νύχια;

----------


## gpapjohn

υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος ώστε τα καναρινάκια ν ακονίζουν μόνα τους τα νύχια τους, γιατί να τους τα κόψω με τον νυχοκόπτη, δε νομίζω να το τολμήσω ποτέ.

----------


## Efthimis98

> ποια είναι η μέθοδος πόρτα πόρτα


Ανοίγεις την πόρτα του κλουβιού από το καναρίνι, και κολλάς ένα δεύτερο κλουβάκι με ανοιχτή την πόρτα επίσης... πάς από την μεριά του κλουβιού του καναρινιού και αυτό θα πάει ήσυχα και ωραία στο άλλο κλουβί... έτσι θα έχεις άνεση στο καθάρισμα του κλουβιού.
Αυτή την μέθοδο ακολουθώ με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα... στην αρχή ήταν ζόρικο, αλλά τώρα το έχει μάθει, με το που ανοίγω την πόρτα πηδάει!!!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος ώστε τα καναρινάκια ν ακονίζουν μόνα τους τα νύχια τους, γιατί να τους τα κόψω με τον νυχοκόπτη, δε νομίζω να το τολμήσω ποτέ.


Οι ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι η λύση... ίσως αν είναι ήδη μεγάλα να χρειαστούν μία φορά κόψιμο από εσένα... μετά αν έχουν ξύλινες πατήθρες το ράμφος και τα νύχια θα ακονίζονται με φυσικό τρόπο... λόγω του υλικού τις πατήθρας!!!

----------


## lagreco69

> ποια είναι η μέθοδος πόρτα πόρτα και όταν είναι να κόψω τα νύχια του με ποιον τρόπο θα το πιάσω πρώτα δηλαδή βάζω απλά μέσα το χέρι και το αρπάζω;γιατί εγώ δεν μπορώ έτσι!και τέλος με ποιον τρόπο θα καταλάβω πότε χρειάζεται να κοπούν τα νύχια;


Η μεθοδος (πορτα-πορτα) ειναι οταν ενωνουμε τα κλουβια και το πτηνο περναει μονο του απο το ενα κλουβι στο αλλο. 

Εαν σε αγχωνει! να του κοψεις τα νυχια, μην το κανεις. ειναι κατι που χρειαζεται σταθερο χερι και πολυ λεπτομερεια μην κοπει καποια φλεβα. 

Βρες να το κανει καποιος αλλος για εσενα που ξερει η πηγαινε το σε εναν πτηνιατρο η καποιο υπευθυνο pet shop. 

Φαινονται τα νυχια που θελουν κοψιμο, δειχνουν πολυ γυρισμενα προς τα εξω. Βαλε μια φωτογραφια απο το καναρινακι σου να σου πω εαν θελουν κοψιμο. 

Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum.

----------


## gpapjohn

> Οι ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι η λύση... ίσως αν είναι ήδη μεγάλα να χρειαστούν μία φορά κόψιμο από εσένα... μετά αν έχουν ξύλινες πατήθρες το ράμφος και τα νύχια θα ακονίζονται με φυσικό τρόπο... λόγω του υλικού τις πατήθρας!!!


είναι μεγάλα δυστυχώς.  ::  θα βάλω γυναικείο χέρι, το δικό μου δεν το εμπιστεύομαι για τέτοια δουλειά.

----------


## bilisios

σας ευχαριστώ όλους και θα λάβω σοβαρά υπόψιν μου όλα όσα είπατε αλλά μπορεί κάποιος να μου απαντήσει στο πως θα πιάσω το καναρίνι με ποιο τρόπο-τεχνικής;

----------


## Efthimis98

Θέλει πολύ προσοχή, μία βίαιη και απότομη κίνηση μπορεί να προκαλέσει κόψιμο κάποιας αρτηρίας-φλέβας!!! Καλύτερα όπως λέει και ο Δημήτρης, εμπιστεύσου κάποιο pet shop man ή κάποιον πτηνίατρο - έστω κτηνίατρο, εύκολο είναι πιστεύω γι' αυτόν!!!  :Happy:

----------


## bilisios

*κάποιος να μου απαντήσει στο πως θα πιάσω το καναρίνι με ποιο τρόπο-τεχνικής; 						*

----------


## bilisios

> Οι ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι η λύση... ίσως αν είναι ήδη μεγάλα να χρειαστούν μία φορά κόψιμο από εσένα... μετά αν έχουν ξύλινες πατήθρες το ράμφος και τα νύχια θα ακονίζονται με φυσικό τρόπο... λόγω του υλικού τις πατήθρας!!!


αλήθεια;αν γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο τότε θα βάλω ξύλινες!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αν δεν γινόταν, τα πουλιά στην φύση τι θα γινόταν, θα τους κόβαμε εμείς τα νύχια;;;
Πώς θα φτιάξεις ο ίδιο κλαδιά... για τα πουλιά σου, οικονομικά και φυσικά!!!  :winky: 

*Ξύλο Ακακίας και προετοιμασία*

----------


## Efthimis98

Δες αυτό το "σχεδιάγραμμα" !!!  :Happy: 




> Στο σημειο 1-2 βλεπεις το αιμοφορο αγγειο!!!! στο σημειο 3 βλεπεις που πρεπει να κοψουμε και με πια κατευθυνση!
> Αφηνουμε 2-3 χιλιοστα απο το σημειο 2, εκει που τελειωνει δλδ το αγγειο!

----------


## mitsman

Αν θες να πιασεις το καναρινι θα βγαλεις τις πατηθρες να μην μπορει να κρυβεται απο κατω και σε δυσκολευει και θα βαλεις το αριστερο σου χερι (ωστε να μπορεις με το δεξι να δουλεψεις!) και με κινηση απο πανω προς τα κατω θα το στριμωξεις σε μια γωνια και θα το πιασεις! καλυτερα να εισαι εντος σπιτιου μην γινει κανενα ατυχημα (φυγει) και στεναχωρηθεις!

----------


## jk21

θα φροντισεις οταν το πιασεις με τον τροπο που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης ,να βαλεις αναμεσα σε δεικτη και μεσαιο δαχτυλο το κεφαλι του και με τα αλλα δαχτυλα να πιανεις τον κορμο ,φροντιζοντας να μην το σφιγγεις στο στηθος

----------


## bilisios

> θα φροντισεις οταν το πιασεις με τον τροπο που σου ειπε ο Δημητρης ,να βαλεις αναμεσα σε δεικτη και μεσαιο δαχτυλο το κεφαλι του και με τα αλλα δαχτυλα να πιανεις τον κορμο ,φροντιζοντας να μην το σφιγγεις στο στηθος


το κεφάλι του θα είναι ανάμεσα στον δείκτη και το μεσαίο δάχτυλο και όχι ανάμεσα στον αντίχειρα και τον δείκτη;

----------


## Efthimis98

Όχι γιατί έτσι δεν θα σε βολέψει καθόλου, άσε που μπορεί να το σφίξεις τον θώρακα και να πεθάνει από ασφυξία...! 
Αν δεις ένα παλιό θέμα, έχει μία πολύ καλή εικόνα :




>

----------


## Deimitori

> Οι ξύλινες πατήθρες είναι η λύση... ίσως αν είναι ήδη μεγάλα να χρειαστούν μία φορά κόψιμο από εσένα... μετά αν έχουν ξύλινες πατήθρες το ράμφος και τα νύχια θα ακονίζονται με φυσικό τρόπο... λόγω του υλικού τις πατήθρας!!!


Σωστά!

 Επίσης μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις και ένα κομμάτι ελαφρόπετρα σε κάποιο σημείο του κλουβιού που να μην είναι προσβάσιμο σε κουτσουλιές. Πατώντας το πουλάκι πάνω στην ελαφρόπετρα, με τον καιρό ακονίζονται τα νύχια του.

----------


## panos70

Για ενα χρονο απο τι γεννηση του δεν χρειαζεται κοψιμο ...μην τα δεις λιγο μεγαλα ενω ειναι κανονικα και πας να τα κοψεις

----------


## bilisios

> Για ενα χρονο απο τι γεννηση του δεν χρειαζεται κοψιμο ...μην τα δεις λιγο μεγαλα ενω ειναι κανονικα και πας να τα κοψεις


εμένα είναι 2 μηνών οπότε αν του βάλω ξύλινες πατίθρες υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην χρειαστεί να του κόψω ποτέ τα νύχια;

----------


## bilisios

επίσης με ποιόν τρόπο να τον εκπαιδεύω στο να κελαηδάει δηλαδή να του βάζω απλά να ακούει κελαηδήματα η να του τα βάζω πχ σε συγκεκριμένο χώρο και συγκεκριμένη ώρα;

----------


## lefteris13

αμεσα δε χρειαζεται κοψιμο νυχιων αφου ειναι τοσο μικρο, βαλε ξυλινες πατηθρες και αν δεις παραυτα καποτε να χουν μεγαλωσει πολυ και να το ενοχλουν στην ανετη κινηση του στο κλουβι που μπορει να αποφερει τραυματισμους, κοψε τα με τον τροπο που ειπωθηκε.

αναλογα αν ειναι κοινο ή καποιας ρατσας βρες καποια κομματια και βαζε του να ακουει, οι ωρες που ενδεικνυνται ειναι νωρις το πρωι και το βραδυ πριν κουρνιασει για 45 λεπτα-1 ωρα.και τιποτα να μην του βαζεις ενα τραγουδι θα το σχηματισει-ακομη και να βαζεις δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα επηρεαστει ιδιαιτερα και θα παρει φωνες-δεν ειναι τοσο απλο, σιγουρα παντως θα το ωθει στο να εξασκειται ακουγοντας τα.οτι ακουσε απο τα καναρινια που ηταν στο χωρο αφοτου γεννηθηκε μεχρι να ρθει σε σενα επηρεασαν κατα κυριο λογο τη διαμορφωση του τραγουδιου του.

----------

